# Age of leaving High School?



## Australiaherewecome! (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I would like a bit of advice please:

Our son will be 16 when we make the move to Australia (Western).

At what age can he leave school and find a job? Is it compulsory to leave and go to College or find an apprenticeship?

He really hates school but he tries hard and is very well behaved and liked.

I understand fees for Tafe are in the thousands but do they expect a teenager under 18 to pay for a course at this expense? We do not have extra thousands of pounds!!

He is really keen to just find a job as he would have done his final exams and left school by the time we leave the UK.

Many thanks for any advice.

Xx


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like a bit of advice please:
> 
> ...


This may help?

Frequently asked questions - Participation - The Department of Education


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like a bit of advice please:
> 
> ...


Age in education does not really matter, so long as you have the heart to learn, I know for sure you will succeed!


----------

